# Rehome: Fenton, MI



## Letitbleed023 (Jul 24, 2008)

*Will someone please take my bunny. i feel really bad because i know iam not a good owner and i want it to be happy. Please help me out. here is a picture.





*


----------



## ConEd Buns (Jul 24, 2008)

omg how precious i wish i lived closer


----------



## kirst3buns (Jul 24, 2008)

Can you give us some more information about it? How old is the rabbit, how long have you had it and how big is it? What a cutie though, I love the black mark on its face

Sometimes if you get them from a pet store or breeder they will take the rabbit back too so you might want to check that out.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jul 24, 2008)

Yes please more information on that CUTIE!!!!!

How old?

Sex?

Spayed or nutered?

how far are you willing to travel?

What does the cutie come with?

and any information that you would think would be helpful.


----------



## Letitbleed023 (Jul 24, 2008)

i have no other information on it. it was my friend's bunny and she got it from a pet store i think and she was moving so she didnt want it.. sorry i wish i knew more about it.


----------



## seniorcats (Jul 24, 2008)

*Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *


> Yes please more information on that CUTIE!!!!!
> 
> 
> how far are you willing to travel?
> ...


----------



## Haley (Jul 25, 2008)

Luvmyzoocrew, are you interested? We could help get her to you if you are 

I am also in Fenton, MI and this bunny looks exaclty like the ones they have at Pet Supplies Plus right now *sigh*. There are so many unwanted bunnies in this area because the pet stores are selling them like crazy. Ifyou cant find anyone else to take her, maybe you can call them and see if they will take her back? 

My advice would be to post something on craigslist and maybe put a flier up at the local veterinary offices (most have bulletin boards).Heresa list of questions to ask potential adopters: http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=14544&forum_id=7

You have to be very careful bc a lot of people in this area will just throw her in a hutch to be forgotten about..or worse....

Please let me know if theres anything I can do to help. I wish I could take her myself, but I have 6 bunnies already.

Haley

PS. Whats she living in now? Shes very young so be sure shes getting lots of timothy hay and pellets without colored/candied pieces and such. You can PM me if you need help with anything- I know its overwhelming if shes the first bun you've had.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jul 25, 2008)

*Haley wrote: *


> Luvmyzoocrew, are you interested? We could help get her to you if you are


oh my no, at least not now, but i have to say that i need to stop clicking on the CL adds that have bunnies,lol. There have been two that i almost emailed,lol. No, as CUTE as the bunny is my hands are full now with what i have. But i am a sucker for lops,lol


----------



## Alexah (Jul 25, 2008)

That bunny is absolutely precious. If there was a way to get him or her to me here in Cleveland, I'd take her in a heartbeat! I had some health concerns, but just got a clean bill of health from my doctor and I'm doing well...so I could swing it if it was possible to get him or her to me.

I'd definitely give that bun a good home. Maybe something could be worked out?


----------



## Evey (Jul 27, 2008)

Hello!

I, too, am from Fenton, MI and would be more than willing to help you out with taking care of your new bunny. We're very friendly here and ready to answer any of your questions so please don't hesitate to ask! You can PM me if you have any questions as well The new bunny is very cute...maybe with some help and information you would consider keeping him/her? 

-Kathy


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Aug 11, 2008)

awww i would take her but i live allthe way in NZ and my parents would kill me to adopt another rabbit even though i only have TWO lol.
BUT THAT BUNNY IS ADORABLE !!!!!!!


----------



## sarazwagerman (Aug 20, 2008)

is your little one still available? I would love to add it to our bunch.


----------



## Letitbleed023 (Aug 26, 2008)

yes it is. : )


----------

